# Need Help.....How to remove Intake Manifold TT 3.2 V6?



## CANCTT (Jul 25, 2017)

My 2055 TT 3.2 V6 CEL is on and it is throwing these codes:

16730 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G163)
P0346 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28)
P1347 - 002 - Incor. Correl. - Intermittent - MIL ON

I need to get this fixed ASAP so I can get it inspected for emissions.

History: The car only has 25,000 miles. A few thousand miles back, had a similar issue and an Audi mechanic replaced the camshaft position sensors, solenoids, and actuators. Right after that, while driving across the country to a new location, CEL came back on.

I want to remove the intake manifold and valve cover to check to see if chain is stretched or guides are broken. Has anybody on this forum removed the top end of a TT 3.2 V6? Can anybody offer any photos and/or instructions on what I have to do to remove the intake manifold? Do I have to remove the radiator and front surround?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You'll have to remove more than the intake manifold. Valve cover will have to come off, and that's just going to show you the top portion of the chain. Not sure how you planned on verifying chain stretch or seeing the guides..... I'm a 1.8T guy, no experience with 3.2's, but 24v VR should be similar. 











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAJy2x1uHws


----------



## CANCTT (Jul 25, 2017)

The problem goes like this......

It appears that in order to get to the valve cover, you have to remove the intake manifold. ....... 

To remove the intake manifold, you have to remove the engine trim, airbox and other stuff on the top and to the side of the engine, and also the front bumper and grill to provide access to the intake manifold bolts. .......

To remove the front bumper and grill, you first have to remove the protective pan below the engine. This requires drivers for two different torx bits and also an M14 bit (which I didn't have.). ......

Also, before you can remove the front bumper and grill, it appears you also have to remove the front wheel shrouds to provide access to some hidden fasteners.....

Before you can remove the front wheel shrouds, it appears you have to remove the front wheels to provide access to fasteners. ..... 

And the list goes on and on until you can finally get at the valve cover......jeesh......!!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

CANCTT said:


> The problem goes like this......
> 
> It appears that in order to get to the valve cover, you have to remove the intake manifold. .......
> 
> ...


Welcome to modern cars. That's always the negative appeal to me of a BIG engine in a car not designed for it. Same thing with the B6 V8 S4, that body wasn't designed for the V8, which is why the timing chains are DIRECTLY against the firewall, meaning chain service is engine out. :screwy: Anyways, M14 is a triple square bit, you can usually find a pack of 4 sizes at auto parts stores for ~$15. Anyone who is going to work on an Audi/VW should have torx, hex, and triple squares just to be safe. Cheap sets of those bits are fine for the most part. Everything you listed is standard TT stuff (wheels, belly pan off to get to fender liner to get to bumper nut/studs). 3.2's sound great, but I can pull a 1.8T without a hoist if I HAVE to with a just a floor jack. That and the 4 cylinder block is about as heavy as I want to pick up. :laugh: Good luck. :beer:


----------

